# Beginner effort



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Starting out making serious use of my Nikon 90. Any experts out there with suggestions on composition, adjustments, etc?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nice shot in most every way. Only suggestion I would have is that the pix appears to be ever-so-slightly tilted (using the horizon as my base). 

I use Picasa for quickie changes. It has a simple free straighten tool. Unfortunately, I have to use it often! 

Great work. Keep it up. regards, rich


----------



## Shane (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice shot. Two things that, to me, would make it even better would be to level the horizon (as mentioned) and to go back at sunrise or sunset to get better light and some color in the sky. Midday light is pretty tough to do anything with.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Kevin,

I like this shot. It does suffer from some dead space issue where color could help, but I don't think this light looks like mid-day at all.

Waht more interesting to me is the leveling issue. Here's the shot you posted with some guidelines...notice the roof and baselines of the subject are nearly level and the outside suppoting posts are close to vertical despite the horizon being about 2 degrees off.

See next post.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Here is the same shot with the corrected horizon. Now I wasn't there but does the house lean to the right? Is it tipping forward? This perspective issue comes up regularly so is it better to have the horizon level or the house? Is it subjective?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Great shot but looks better with level horizon.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I love the reflection, noticed the tilted horizon right off. What processing software do you have?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Im with Rusty and Arlon. Processing looks good as does the light. Think I prefer the level horizon. Makes the house a bit more interesting in its current state.
Composition and the use of thirds makes this more than an average snapshot. I would boost the saturation and contrast just a smidge also. I wouldnt be surprised that it would look pretty good, printed after a few corrections that were pointed out.


----------



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks guys, great comments. It was done at sunset and the house does tilt. Guess my eye was tricked in framing it. Not sure what to do with the dead space, trying to get the full reflection and dock into the shot. 
Not sure how well it stands out, but the fake grain that is faded out is really interesting up close.


----------



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Slightly later shot with adjustments.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now thats nice. I like the last one.


----------

